# Bypassing the fuel pump housing



## Gilliam (Jan 15, 2010)

Is it possible to bypass the secondary fuel pump housing via some wizardry or maybe some magic or just by routing the hoses in such a way with t and y fittings or should I just break down and buy a new housing?


----------



## NORDLAND (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Bypassing the fuel pump housing (Gilliam)*

Whats wrong with the housing?


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

That housing is filled with fuel and the pump is basically submerged. If you delete the housing you would need a different fuel pump. Furthermore, this fuel pump would need to be powerful enough to sustain the high psi required for CIS fuel pressure. 
Anything is possible with money, but I think the best route would be to just buy a new housing. Mine was leaking a while back and I ended up purchasing one on ebay for relatively cheap (it was new in box).


----------



## Gilliam (Jan 15, 2010)

My housing is cracked by way of me trying to unbolt the fuel filter but I will try ebay and see what results I have


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

FYI, you will need to make sure you match the fuel pump diameter to the pump housing you wish to order. There are few different housings/pump combos out there.


----------



## Gilliam (Jan 15, 2010)

there was a post of a member who did a set up to what I am looking for but I have been unsuccessful in finding it again it was for a mkII golf but I believe he was running a vr6 under the hood


----------



## Gilliam (Jan 15, 2010)

and in that I have answered my own question I found the post today and it will not provide what I need in fuel pressure


----------



## NORDLAND (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (Gilliam)*

You could grab a pump off an older cis Audi...its external and no housing 
needed.


----------



## gtikarl (May 7, 2009)

*Re: (NORDLAND)*

this is exactly what i did, fuel pump from 83 audi, eliminated housing but used bracket that mounted the housing. added a bracket for the fuel pump and all worked fine.


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

That's good info. Wasn't aware of this inline CIS pump option.


----------



## dubbinNlovin (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (salz2135)*

all mk1 cis cars and mk2 sciroccos are external inline pumps


----------



## Gilliam (Jan 15, 2010)

interesting I will have to search my options and weigh the outcomes thank you for that bit of info


----------



## Gilliam (Jan 15, 2010)

Can anyone supply any pics to aid me in my search of this external inline pump?


----------



## GoDDSTOPPER (Oct 27, 2006)

i was wondering the same thing. bought a 85 gti with out the 60mm pump and im thinking about installing a walbro 255 inline pump. 
but before i go that route, how sensitive is the fuel pressure on the cis e system? i have a spare digi 2 housing with pump. will it work? im kinda thinking that it wont reading from the search and faq's. anybody have any insight?


----------



## dubbinNlovin (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (GoDDSTOPPER)*

a digi pump wont put out enough psi for CIS, neither will a walbro 255,if u want a inline pump its has to be from any cis mk1s and or mk2 sciroccos have inlines, hope this helps


----------



## GoDDSTOPPER (Oct 27, 2006)

kinda figured. i picked up a few inline pumps, one from a fox and another from a cabrio dont know if theyll work. ill give them a shot.


----------



## GoDDSTOPPER (Oct 27, 2006)

nm i bit the bullet and go a proper 52mm pump.


----------

